# 1st time grower



## Dv8 (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm  plannning on planting some in a pot  manily out doors  so at sun rise i  will put it  out  side  and  @   night  take  it in . If any 1  can run me  thru the prossess  of   growing  one it  will also be   very help full right  now i'm germinating the   plant  by  placing it in a  cup of  distilled water  till it  germanates i heard  it  ususally take  bout 24hrs so if  you can help it me up [email protected]


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 13, 2005)

Before you drop anymore seeds, you need to read a grow book.
There are many available free, on-line.
Do a search and then read read read.
I'm not trying to be mean, I'm giving you the best advice I can.


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 13, 2005)

I agree,  you need to have things ready in advance before your seeds start growing.  If not, things will get out of hand.


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2005)

The MJ Growers Guide by Rosenthal and Frank

MJ Botany by clarke

"CLICK" the titles to go to the link


----------



## Max (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow!  Thanks Hick.


----------

